# Greetings From Saskatoon...The 2007 JUNO Awards



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi All
Well if it’s the end of March, I must be somewhere in Canada other than my home. It’s Juno time.
This year is Saskatoon, Sask.
We arrived on Sat. and had a leisurely 8 hours before going to work. The weather is very pleasant (I’m not joking), sunny and warm.
We got into the arena (Credit Union Centre, Home of the Saskatoon Blades) at 6am on Sun. morning. And worked through till about 10 pm. We got a lot accomplished yesterday, and we are actually ahead of schedule. 
Usually lighting and PA go in first and the set arrives either late day 1 or day 2. But with this years design, the set “Halo” was the first thing in......
Here are some shots of the day’s activity.


The view from the drive up to the arena. The bump on the horizon is the arena










The view from the arena back down the road. As you can see, The Arena is situated in a bustling metropolis 











A bronze effigy of Mr. Hockey, Gordie Howe greets you at the entrance










First truck into the loading bay










More to come soon........

cheers
Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Always love Pete's Juno updates. Keep them coming.

PS) I've tossed back a few that arena. Seen some great shows there for sure.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, that year went by quick, does not seem that long ago that we had the last one.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow, that year went by quick, does not seem that long ago that we had the last one.


I was thinking the same thing... & next year is Calgary! :wave: Thanks for the updates Pete.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I was thinking the same thing... & next year is Calgary! :wave: Thanks for the updates Pete.


Yah, next year let's all go out for drinks when Pete's in town. I'll buy in exchange for some good tickets. :tongue:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yah, next year let's all go out for drinks when Pete's in town. I'll buy in exchange for some good tickets. :tongue:


Okay Jeff...you are on. Maybe a good little club to jam in too.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*DAY 1 contd......*

Hi Again All..........

Here is the conclusion of Day 1


Pieces of the Halo come off the truck and are laid out on the concrete.









These pieces are assembled and fitted together.









View from the opposite end of the arena. All the lighting cases are starting to appear on the surface.









Lighting trusses starting to get fitted with fixtures.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Day 1 contd......contd........*

The one, the only, Warren "Wiggy" Toll. Out Stage Manager. This is Wiggy's first year with us. As you can see he is handling the pressure quite well.









One of 14 Lighting trusses being manhandled into position to be fitted with fixtures.









Details being added to the Halo.









Versatubes hung on the Halo and it is ready to fly up.










Well that's all for Day 1. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*DAY 2 (Monday)*

Hello All
Remember that lovely warm and sunny weather I was talking about. It’s all a distant memory now. We walked to the Husky diner for lunch and it was spitting a bit on the way over. It is about 1.5km to the Husky. We have lunch. About 45 minutes in the restaurant. On the way back the wind picks up and it starts to snow. I didn’t have a hat on and my forehead was FROZEN in the time it took to walk the 1.5kms. I actually ran the last bit because I couldn’t take it. It is ridiculous out there. Winds 70-100km/hr and 14” of SNOW !!!!!!!
Anyway, in the arena, all is good.
We got really ahead and have a set that resembles what it will look like on Sunday night already.

You can see the decking taking shape here and the first bit of PA being flown.










Lighting has all their trussing laid out and assembled on the ice surface (which incidentally is out for our show as the Saskatoon Blades have failed to make the WHL playoffs. This is the first time in 6 years we have not had to cover the ice and have frozen feet. 










This is an idea that I had last year that worked really well so we have done it again this year, this is the FOH (Front Of House) platform. All Sound, Lighting and Video is controlled from up here. I gets them off the floor for more control over their respective depts. And the split level architecture reminds me of my roots in Scarborough.:^)









Here is the view from the lighting control level. Here you can see the jungle of chain falls that we drop from points in the roof to hang lighting and PA.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent pics Pete, it's starting to take shape.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*DAY 2 contd........*

Circular lighting truss being loaded up with moving lamps.










Custom made stage pieces being fitted into the existing decking.










LED panels being fitted together to make three 18ft. high by 12ft. wide walls


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*DAY 2 contd..contd....*

LED walls are complete and flown. Now work begins on the trussing in between them. Moving lights and versatubes are fitted on them.










End of Day 2.......the set has taken it's shape !!!!!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, awesome set, hope all goes well. I've worked in the industry and have had some sketchy moments I may have even worked with you before. I worked for Scenic Productions for a few years in the mid '90s


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I never realized all the hard work and logistics needed prior to such a show...

Very interesting report, please continue to post comments and pics :bow: 

Thanks,


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Faracaster, very interesting to see a big show come together. I'll have to watch it on TV now. Maybe I missed it already, but what is your role in this show?


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice!! Thanks for the pics and run down. 

When I was around 15 or so a friend of a friend hooked me up with a job for a night in Kingston setting up & tearing down for a Bryan Adams show at his home town arena there it was a nice learning experience and neat to see the other side of how things worked in regards to a show. I also got paid to see a show I otherwise never would have lol.

Brought back a few memories.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I love seeing photos like this. I'm a techie guy but never worked on anything of this scale. I'll be sure to catch the show on TV tonight. Having seen these pix, it'll have a little more interest to me as a viewer.
Not all the music at Juno's is my bag, but looking forward to Nellie as host.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...simply astounding photos, pete. thanks for taking the time to give us all an insider's view.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Read this on CTV.ca cudo's for Pete.



> Once again, production designer Pete Faragher has risen to the challenge to design a creative, state-of-the-art set reflecting not only the majesty of the prairies, but the mystery that lies in its expanse. "Nowhere else in Canada do you see the sky and taste the land like you do in Saskatchewan," said Faragher. "I hope that this one-of-a-kind experience will translate for viewers at home on April 1."
> 
> 
> With the greatest depth of field ever for The JUNO Awards, the main stage itself is over 90 feet deep. The set also goes completely from one side of the arena to the other, allowing adventuresome musicians the space to perform to the entire audience. A second, smaller stage at the other end of the arena will host the actual awards presentations.


----------

